# new company name? can you help??



## mikeyg47

Hi Guys

As the title says...I am starting up my own construction company as the new self employment laws for building industry in the UK says it would be beneficial and I was wondering if any of you could suggest some names for it..

It would be along the lines of _______ construction ltd and I will be offering all aspects of construction..

If anyone can help then that would be great as I need to get it done asap and I am really struggling to think of funky yet eye catchy names.

Cheers

Mikey


----------



## arturjhawk

how about... mikeyg47 construction ltd...?
seriously it's your company
would you like us to choose the trucks for you, too?

try this...
when I wanted to choose my name I came up with the list
of about 30 different names that came to my mind.
then I gave the list to my friends to rate and comment
I picked 3 best and then chose the final name
at first it was lame but later I came up with a pretty original name

good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## GMann40

Mikey maybe name it after your town or area. 
Such as Jacksonville construction Co. Or First Coast Construction.


----------



## Richard

Cool...yet another company name question!!!!


Use your name or part of your name. It's much more personal and people will connect your work with your name right away.


----------



## PressurePros

*Rolling Stone Construction*
"Satisfaction" guaranteed


I can't get noooo.. der neer neer. Sorry bro, long day.. thats all I got.


----------



## ron schenker

Superior Construction Ltd.
Ace .....
A1.....
Square and Plumb....
Glued and Screwed...


Sorry my brain has a mind of it's own. I like the first 3


----------



## arturjhawk

yet another superior contruction


----------



## arturjhawk

I was seriously thinking about
blue mountain construction 
but finnaly went with something else

how do like that?


----------



## laybrick

All Phase Construction ltd.


----------



## ron schenker

Premium....


----------



## mikeyg47

Hey guys...

You lot in the US have cool company names..in the UK they seem a little boring...

These have been suggested so far...

Southdowns construction ltd 
Bluewave construction ltd 
Bluefin construction ltd 
Fox drywall and construction ltd ( a favourite ) 
seventenths construction ltd 
Absolute construction ltd 
Brightwave construction ltd 

What do you guys think of these? 

Cheers 

Mikey


----------



## arturjhawk

I like brightwave const.
fox's kinda boring and absolute
totally sucks


----------



## killzoneq2

"*BOHICA*"= Bend over here it comes again!! Now that funny LOL.


----------



## tzzzz216

How about this one , London builders -Dont fall down .


----------



## Tom R

Like-Mike Construction . . . :thumbup:


----------



## PhaseOneTX

Comprehensive Construction ?
Dunwright Construction ?
Weedabest Construction ?
Look no Farther Construction ?
Unlimited Construction, LTD ?
Unlimited Abilities
Construction LTD.

"We do the best and exceed the rest"

?


----------



## oneutdfan

*Name*

Trafford construction 
Old country construction
Eurospec construction


----------



## Luke's Dad

*How 'bout this...*

Illusions Construction Inc. - It'll _LOOK_ good! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Celtic

GTFM Construction ~ and it's NOT "Get The Finest Material"
HFMFU Construction ~ Hurray For Me (You can figure out the rest  )
SAPMAJWIA Construction ~ Go for the "Indian" Flavor" or Spackle And Paint Make a Job What It Ain't ....for those "in the know".


:jester:​


----------



## rjordan392

Right Way Construction Ltd
"we do it right"

Will that work?


----------



## Celtic

rjordan392 said:


> Right Way Construction Ltd
> "we do it right"
> 
> Will that work?



Anything will work.....

For me, any company that has to convince me, that their way is the right way, right in their company name, is only trying to convince me, that they suck. No offense.


----------



## Tom R

'Chop-Rite' . . . :whistling


----------



## rjordan392

Celtic said:


> Anything will work.....
> 
> For me, any company that has to convince me, that their way is the right way, right in their company name, is only trying to convince me, that they suck. No offense.


Customers will appreciate any contractor taking the time to explain the right way to repair a problem because the customer now knows what he is paying for. I believe that's better then letting a contractor come in and replacing a door when the frame needs fixing; as an example.


----------



## send_it_all

Hack-n-Wack Specialties.


----------



## Celtic

rjordan392 said:


> Customers will appreciate any contractor taking the time to explain the right way to repair a problem because the customer now knows what he is paying for. I believe that's better then letting a contractor come in and replacing a door when the frame needs fixing; as an example.


I do that all the time ....talk myself right out of a job.
So be it. 
Now if they INSIST they want it, I can't argue that :shifty:


----------



## maurajbo

*Short, Unique*

My suggestion is to find something as unique as possible while still keeping it as short as possible.

If you have something common like "Smith Construction" people may google your company or look in the yellow pages and there may be more than one "Smith Construction."

Common names also don't stick out in your mind. Also, if your company is successful, and you decide to incorporate one day, you have to choose a unique corporation name. The state will not allow two "Smith Construction" corporations.

I used to work for a company called "Sun Environmental Services." When it incorporated, it had to change its name to "Sun Environmental Engineering Services" because its original name was taken. Sun had to change its name on all its cards, letterhead, etc. and it was a hassle.

You should also keep it short. "Sun Environmental Engineering Services" did not fit in computer programs. People tried to write us checks but couldn't fit the company's name on the check. It didn't fit easily on government forms such as manifests.

I would go to the web site for corporations in your state and look at what names have already been taken. Then, go to thesaurus.com. Type in "road", "construction" and other things and find some words that sound unique, but appealing.

What state do you live in?


----------



## maurajbo

*Brightwave, Weedabest*

I like Brightwave Construction and Weedabest Construction.


----------



## Tom R

maurajbo said:


> I like Brightwave Construction and _*Weed*_abest Construction.



I'd spell that with one 'e' 'fore the whole company goes to POT!! . . . :whistling


----------



## Rich Wozny

Zombies Construction, " It's the time of the season for building "...


----------



## maurajbo

*Wedabest*



Tom R said:


> I'd spell that with one 'e' 'fore the whole company goes to POT!! . . . :whistling


I can see your point, but then people may read it like "Wed a best" and miss the pun.


----------



## shivay1008

Dooey, Cheatham, and Howe construction ltd.


----------



## maurajbo

*Lol*



shivay1008 said:


> Dooey, Cheatham, and Howe construction ltd.


I vote for this. You can attract all the Car Talk fans. 

Seriously, when you decide on a name, let us know what you've picked!


----------



## Forry

Standard or Better Construction


----------



## mickeyco

Since you are in the UK, how about Bloody Wankers "Handy" Man Construction, maybe a "You are in good hands" slogan.


----------



## firemike

shivay1008 said:


> Dooey, Cheatham, and Howe construction ltd.



How 'bout *Costa Lotsa Contracting*


----------



## RidgeWalker

The name of you company should clearly communicate your company vision in my opinion. Do you have a business plan?

It's obvious that you are carefully considering your company name, so I'd definatly choose a name that reflects your personal vision for you company or any niche you want to fill.

I considered my name for 2 years before actually choosing the name I now have. Restore My Home Construction. Think about the message you want your name to convey the instant it's seen by some one, and is the name brandable with a logo. Something which I learned after choosing my name. What I mean by this is, can your company logo communicate your name as well. Example; I read an articale a year or so ago about a company called BIG ASS FANS. That's exactly what they sold, big ass fans. Of course it got mixed reviews from other business's and potential clients as well. But the great thing about thier name was it was brandable with a logo image and thier client base absolutely LOVES them. Here's the proof, http://www.bigassfans.com/

Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## y0manda

Off The Wall


----------



## Handyman

*Royalty Construction *

_" Made for a King or Queen " Or " Your wish is our Command"_


The name doesn't convince a person to choose you. It helps them remember you and a catchy name is a conversation starter. Which gives you word of mouth (free advertisement). Referrals is free advertisement also. It's the people that will convince others you are great!!!


----------



## Celtic

Handyman said:


> *Royalty Construction *
> 
> _" Made for a King or Queen " _


...and look...even a neat logo:












:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Git er done Const. LTD


----------

